# da boca para fora



## elisabete pinto

Buenas noches a todos

?necesito ayuda para tarducir al español esta expresión.

"da boca para fora".

En portugués, la frase significa hablar sin compromiso, que no vas cumplir con tu palabra, que no estás hablando desde tu interior...

Gracias,

elisabete


----------



## ina73

elisabe

Tambien se dice ... de la boca para afuera... es como decir algo pero hacer otra cosa.

Saludos


----------



## galcosta

Si, de la boca para afuera. También tiene que ver con que es más fácil decirlo que realmente hacerlo. Lo mismo que en portugués.

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Aquí se dice también *hablar con la boca chica*


----------



## elisabete pinto

muchísimas gracias a los tres.
hasta pronto


----------



## elisabete pinto

Hola,

por favor, cómo puedo traducir al español esta frase:

"O que se combinar em termos de prazos não é da boca para fora, fica valendo a sério".

No sé como decir " da boca para fora".

Gracias,
 
Elisabete


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi Elisabete,
 
A expressão é igual em Espanhol: “*De la boca para afuera*”.
 
"_Lo que se acuerda en términos de plazos no es de la boca para afuera, vale en serio."_
 
Abraços.


----------



## Tagarela

Hola,




Giorgio Lontano said:


> A expressão é igual em Espanhol: “*De la boca para afuera*”.



A expressão é normalmente usada em espanhol também? Existe alguma outra equivalente? 

Gracias en adelanto

Hasta pronto.:


----------



## willy2008

Tagarela said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A expressão é normalmente usada em espanhol também? Existe alguma outra equivalente?
> 
> Gracias en adelanto
> 
> Hasta pronto.:


 Sim, a expressão é a mesma,não me lembro outra,mas acho que há.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Também pode ser: "_De dientes para afuera_".

Abraços.


----------



## coquis14

Talvez poderia ser:"De verdad , no es de boquilla".
Saludos


----------



## Marlora

Estoy de acuerdo, yo traduciría por "de boquilla".
Saludos


----------



## amistad2008

Y "Sí con la boca chica"... serviría?


----------



## coquis14

amistad2008 said:


> Y "Sí con la boca chica"... serviría?


 Nunca había escuchado esta.
Saludos


----------



## amistad2008

coquis14 said:


> Nunca había escuchado esta.
> Saludos


 
Creo haberla oído, pero no estoy segura....¿O era "Sí con la boca pequeña"?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

amistad2008 said:


> Creo haberla oído, pero no estoy segura....¿O era "Sí con la boca pequeña"?


 
Talvez escuchaste "hacerse de la boca chica", que significa tener falsa modestia, pero no guarda relación con "_da boca pra fora_".

Saludos.


----------



## amistad2008

Miren lo que he encontrado en el DRAE:

*decir *algo* con la **~** chica, *o* con la **~** chiquita.*
*1. *locs. verbs. coloqs. Ofrecer algo por mero cumplimiento.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 


En el de WordReference: ( El número 23 )
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/boca

Sin embargo, aún tengo la duda si serviría para traducir "da boca pra fora"... 

A ver si alguien más opina (También lo preguntaré en el foro "Sólo español", puede que a alguien se le ocurra una mejor)


----------



## elisabete pinto

amistad2008 said:


> Miren lo que he encontrado en el DRAE:
> 
> *decir *algo* con la **~** chica, *o* con la **~** chiquita.*
> *1. *locs. verbs. coloqs. Ofrecer algo por mero cumplimiento.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> 
> En el de WordReference: ( El número 23 )
> http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/boca
> 
> Sin embargo, aún tengo la duda si serviría para traducir "da boca pra fora"...
> 
> A ver si alguien más opina (También lo preguntaré en el foro "Sólo español", puede que a alguien se le ocurra una mejor)


 
Gracias a todos por la ayuda. 
Ya habia oído eso de "con la boca chica",  pero no me suena. Creo que estoy pensando en portugués. 
Creo que utilizaré la segunda sugestión.
Elisabete


----------



## coquis14

elisabete pinto said:


> Gracias a todos por la ayuda.
> Ya habia oído eso de "con la boca chica", pero no me suena. Creo que estoy pensando en portugués.
> Creo que utilizaré la segunda sugestión sugerencia.
> Elisabete


 Mi recomendación , si es que le interesa , es que use exactamente la misma_:"De la boca para fuera"._Es de uso común en todos los paises de habla hispanoamericana.

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

elisabete pinto said:


> Hola,
> 
> por favor, cómo puedo traducir al español esta frase:
> 
> "O que se combinar em termos de prazos não é da boca para fora, fica valendo a sério".
> 
> No sé como decir " da boca para fora".
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Elisabete


 

Se usa por aquí otro término equivalente:
Hablar* para la galería.* 

_Lo que se acuerde en término de plazos, no es* para la galería*, queda establecido en serio_


----------



## amistad2008

Mangato said:


> Se usa por aquí otro término equivalente:
> Hablar* para la galería.*
> 
> _Lo que se acuerde en término de plazos, no es* para la galería*, queda establecido en serio_


 
Ésta nunca había oído... muy interesante, Mangato.


----------



## elisabete pinto

coquis14 said:


> Mi recomendación , si es que le interesa , es que use exactamente la misma_:"De la boca para fuera"._Es de uso común en todos los paises de habla hispanoamericana.
> 
> Saludos


 

Coquist

Estoy un poco retrasada, pero  queria agradecerte la ayuda y por corrigirme la gramatica.

saludos,
Elisabete


----------



## Gambuj

Hola amigos,

yo nunca había oido eso de "de boca para fuera"; ignoro su significado pero sí es cierto que existe en español.

En cualquier caso, supongo que seria "para fuera", no "para *a*fuera" que es redundante, ... ¿o no?

Y aún no sé mucho de portugués, pero "pra" creo que es una forma coloquial y abreviada de "para", ¿no? Si es así, el equivalente en español sería "pa", con lo que tendríamos "*de boca pa fuera*".

Espero vuestros comentarios
Saludos


----------



## amistad2008

Gambuj said:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> yo nunca había oido eso de "de boca para fuera"; ignoro su significado pero sí es cierto que existe en español.
> 
> En cualquier caso, supongo que seria "para fuera", no "para *a*fuera" que es redundante, ... ¿o no?
> 
> Y aún no sé mucho de portugués, pero "pra" creo que es una forma coloquial y abreviada de "para", ¿no? Si es así, el equivalente en español sería "pa", con lo que tendríamos "*de boca pa fuera*".
> 
> Espero vuestros comentarios
> Saludos


 
Estás en lo cierto---> pra = pa'

En este hilo del foro en español se ve que hay muchos nativos que conocen la expresión:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1117404

Saludos


----------

